# Martina steht um halb sieben auf; Die Schule fängt an (aufstehen, anfangen)



## Maggieshotthegun

Hola, tengo dudas para usar las preposiciones, he estado leyendo y haciendo ejercicios y me esta costando mucho ver como funciona. ¿esta frase está bien?

Am Freitag steht Martina um halb sieben auf Die Schule fängt um 8 uhr an


----------



## Captain Lars

> Am Freitag steht Martina um halb sieben auf. Die Schule fängt um 8 *U*hr an.


En este caso tenemos dos verbos compuestos,_ aufstehen _y _anfangen_, que van divididos en su parte central y la preposición cuando funcionan como verbo finito de la oración.


----------



## nievedemango

Aquí se trata de dos *verbos separables*: 

*aufstehen* -  Martina *steht* um halb sieben *auf*.

*anfangen*  -  Die Schule *fängt* um 8 Uhr *an*.

Hay muchos verbos separables, p.e.
*ein*kaufen, *ein*laden, *an*rufen, etc.....


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, no son preposiciones, se parecen pero no son.


----------



## kunvla

Das _Anhängsel _heißt Päfix:


> Ein *Präfix* (_neutr._, aus lat. _prae_, „vor“, _fix_, „fest“; dt. „Vorsilbe“) ist ein Affix, das dem Wortstamm vorangestellt wird. Das Anfügen von Präfixen (Präfigierung) ist eine Methode zur morphologischen Wortbildung. Oft ändert eine Präfigierung die Wortbedeutung (z. B. _an-kaufen_ und _ver-kaufen_).  Es gibt produktive und nicht mehr produktive Präfixe. Mit produktiven  Präfixen kann man neue Wörter bilden. Nicht mehr produktive Präfixe sind  teilweise kaum noch als solche zu erkennen. Im Gegensatz zum Präfix  steht das Suffix.
> Präfixe gibt es zu verschiedenen Wortarten, z. B. zu Verben, Substantiven und Adjektiven.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Präfix

Saludos,


----------



## Captain Lars

Hallo,

Danke für den Link. Wenn man sich den Wikipediaartikel mal durchliest, erfährt man allerdings, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen Präfixen im engeren Sinne und Partikeln gibt. In unserem vorliegenden Fall handelt es sich demnach eindeutig um Partikeln.


----------

